# Eclipse Splashscreen Progressbar



## byte (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe in einem Eclipse Product einen Splashscreen konfiguriert. Dieser wird auch angezeigt. Leider habe ich Probleme mit der ProgressBar. Sie wird nicht angezeigt, wenn ich sie konfiguriere. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, wie ich programmatisch auf die ProgressBar zugreifen kann, um Subtask-Messages und den Progress zu setzen.

Die Anwendung läuft übrigens mit der Eclipse 3.2 Plattform. Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Danke byte


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2009)

das mit den subtasks und message weiß ich auch nicht hab ich auch schon mal gefragt...

für die progressbar musst du 2 sachen beachten...
1. du musst in dein bild reinzeichnen d.h. du kannst nicht dein bild nehmen und die progressbar drunter(drüber,rechts,links usw.) zeichnen. du musst in das bild zeichnen
2. brauchst du ein plugin_customization.ini file mit dem inhalt org.eclipse.ui/SHOW_PROGRESS_ON_STARTUP = true


----------



## byte (3. Nov 2009)

Habe ich beides gemacht. Und in der org.eclipse.core.runtime.products Extension sind auch die Positionen für die ProgressBar gesetzt. Trotzdem sehe ich nur den SplashScreen ohne Progressbar.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2009)

Bevor du dein product ausgeührt hast schon mal ein synchronize cofiguration gemacht?


----------



## Nicer (3. Nov 2009)

> Bevor du dein product ausgeührt hast schon mal ein synchronize cofiguration gemacht?



wirkt manchmal wunder


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2009)

Nicer hat gesagt.:


> wirkt manchmal wunder



Ich glaube nicht, dass du weißt von was die Rede war ! Also was wolltest du uns mit dem sinnlosen Post mitteilen?


----------



## Nicer (3. Nov 2009)

Wennich das richtige meine dann war folgendes gemeint :

Link

Falls nicht dann warich wohl falsch


----------



## byte (3. Nov 2009)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Bevor du dein product ausgeührt hast schon mal ein synchronize cofiguration gemacht?



Ja. Aber wenn ich das Product aus der IDE starte, dann zeigt er den Splashscreen gar nicht an. Ich sehe ihn erst, wenn ich das Product exportiere und das dann starte.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Nov 2009)

byte hat gesagt.:


> Ja. Aber wenn ich das Product aus der IDE starte, dann zeigt er den Splashscreen gar nicht an. Ich sehe ihn erst, wenn ich das Product exportiere und das dann starte.



He was??? wo hast du deine splash.bmp und das ini file liegen ??? Also bei mir klappt es auch wenn ich aus der IDE rausstarte und zeigt die Progressbar an...
mhm zeig mal deine plugin.xml?
Weißt du welches synchronize ich meine? beim product gibt es beim overview ein testing und da steht synchronize this configuration... danach hats bei gekappt hat sogar das ini file selber angelegt...

Aber vielleicht gibt es auch einen Bug zu eclipse 3.2 warum nimmst du eigentlich so eine alte target platform?


----------



## byte (4. Nov 2009)

Ich weiss welches Sync. du meinst. Die alte Target Plattform ist notwendig, weil wir gegen ein firmeninternes Framework programmieren, das immernoch auf 3.2 aufsetzt. :autsch:

Hier die entsprechende Extension:


```
<extension
         id="product"
         point="org.eclipse.core.runtime.products">
      <product
            application="..."
            name="...">
         <property
               name="appName"
               value="...">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupForegroundColor"
               value="000000">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupMessageRect"
               value="7,252,445,20">
         </property>
         <property
               name="startupProgressRect"
               value="5,275,445,15">
         </property>
         <property
               name="preferenceCustomization"
               value="plugin_customization.ini">
         </property>
      </product>
   </extension>
```

In der plugin_customization.ini steht folgendes:


```
org.eclipse.ui/SHOW_PROGRESS_ON_STARTUP = true
```

Die splash.bmp liegt im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die plugin.xml.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Nov 2009)

so hab mir grad mal 3.2.2 herunter geladen.
1.hab ein neuen rcp angelegt und ein neues product
2. splash.bmp ins root verzeichniss gelegt
3.ini file ins root verzeichnis
4.im product branding test weise mal geringe offsets genommen damit die progressbar auch wirklich im bild ist...
5. synchronize gedrückt danach auf launch es tut alles wunderbar

[XML]
   <extension
         id="product"
         point="org.eclipse.core.runtime.products">
      <product
            application="splash.application"
            name="splash">
         <property
               name="startupForegroundColor"
               value="00FFFF"/>
         <property
               name="startupMessageRect"
               value="5,20,100,20"/>
         <property
               name="startupProgressRect"
               value="5,10,100,10"/>
      </product>
   </extension>
[/XML]

mach doch mal einen neuen RCP und versuch die Schritte nachzumachen wenns da wieder net geht, stimtm vielleicht was mit deiner target platform nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2009)

Hast du eigentlich was gefunden um die Progressbar zu beeinflussen...
Eventuell hab ich was, aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Extension Point org.eclipse.ui.splashHandlers


----------

